# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Singapore Jubilee Watch- Project SG Continuum

## limsteel

THE SINGAPORE JUBILEE WATCH. ORDER IT NOW AT ONLY $199, AND FORWARD THE OFFER TO YOUR FRIENDS TOO. *ALL PROFITS GO TO SINGAPORE CHILDREN'S SOCIETY*. Celebrate Singapore's Jubilee year with an incredible deal that gets you a cool automatic watch and make a contribution to a worthy cause! Design by Sg for Charity... 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP US and www.childrensociety.org.sg

Facebook link www.facebook.com/sg50watch

5 Reasons to get 1 (or more) www.sgcontinuum.com/5-reasons/

order at www.sgcontinuum.com/buylah

Please help to spread the news by downloading the posters to your phone and broadcast to your friends via whatsapp or any chat tools.

10612881_801672783218317_3295506343602052281_n.jpg SGC-SJW-MKTG03.jpg 

cheers!
project SG Continuum

----------


## limsteel

Our project is posted on Children Society FB page... clear up some doubts that we are not some ConJob out to cheat...

----------


## limsteel

Updates... Still thinking of the authenticity of our fund raising. here is Children Society FB updates.

To verify, do visit Children Society FB trace back to the date and time of Post.

----------


## limsteel

FINALLY SG50 FB also highlighted the watch. FINALLY...

----------


## moejoseph

Stand a chance to win one of the limited edition Singapore Jubilee Watch! Do visit us at www.facebook.com/treasuresg and www.instagram.com/treasuresg to find out more! =)

----------


## limsteel

uploadfromtaptalk1432377903408.jpg

Watch project completed with success. Today watch collection and cheque presntation to Singapore Children's Society

----------


## grado

another great singapore watch http://1030am.com/cate_61.html

----------

